
JavaScript WYSIWYM editor focused on clean, semantic markup - luu
http://wymeditor.github.io/wymeditor/
======
andybak
Aren't all the mature WYSIWYG editors capable of 'semantic' markup now?

I'd like to see a specific example given of where the markup produced by WYM
is specifically better than a properly configured install of CKEditor or
TinyMCE.

I can think of a few places where the defaults probably give too much control
to users to introduce presentational cruft (The TinyMCE 'insert image' dialog
needs to have way less in it for example). But in most cases it's a simple
case of "don't include the colour, font face or font size buttons if you don't
want people to use them".

